# Alizée



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

French 'pop'... guilty pleasure. Good band. I've heard this more than Mahler's 8th. The glories of unbridled youth.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Je prefere 'Daft Punk'.


----------

